# Amazing Edible Extremely Invasive Semi-Illegal Plant(s?) for your aquarium. =]



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was interested in Water Hyacinth so I googled it. Well I looked at the wikki and it gave the typical info.

BUT THEN since I'm (obsessed) fond of YouTube I YT'd it and found this amazing video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1kkn5Sz4MI

_*Watch the video till the end for safety instructions and remember to consult your local plant expert about the safety of your waterways and possible reactions before any kind of consumption.
*_ 
So if you're interested in this plant and you live in an infested area, help out! =] Make a boiled salad, use it in your biodiesel, or use it as cattle feed (if you're lucky enough to have your own cattle). =] Keep in mind that although boiling it makes it safe for most people there are some people that still get a rash/get itchy. 

OR if you live in a mining area in the Appalachia Range and your well is contaminated you could pump water out of your well into an above ground storage pool and toss in some water hyacinth to help eradicate the arsenic, and other toxic metals.

IF YOU DO THE ABOVE DO NOT EAT THE HYACINTH IN YOUR CLEANING POOL. Once it absorbs the heavy metals well, it's full of heavy toxic metals. It could KILL you if you ate it when it's full of toxic metals.

As for me I'll be growing it in a 10 gallon fish tank with live aquaria so I know any of mine after about 3-4 weeks (the new growth, I'll throw the old original bits out) will be safe to eat.  It's one less piece of food I have to pay for and something I can actually grow in my apartment! XD

I'll probably cook it wit my Cabbage. =]

Just don't rat me out OK guys? <3 <:] Love you and I hope this was at least interesting if no one wants to try this with me! XD 

I'm also thinking of researching edible aquatic plants that can be grown in aquariums like this and adding it to my sustainability portfolio along with some shampoo recipes I've been looking at recently. :3

BTW yes I can be a wee bit nuts about things sometimes.... but come on! Vegetarian pork rinds! srsly. Bring on the hot sauce! This I must have. :] <3

Oh! And besides it being edible it looks marvelous growing out of an open top tank. :3 just so you guys know. <3


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

BTE EVERYTHING IN THIS POST HERE IS LEGAL. XD It;s the Water Hyacinth that's illegal. That was just the first video I found. 

Bacopa and Creeping Charlie! :] <--- See! common aquarium plants sold legally everywhere. =]

http://www.youtube.com/user/EatTheWeeds#p/u/15/BviXaUdO_io

None are recommended for Pregnant women.

Read: IF YOU'RE PREGNANT YOU PROBABLY SHOULDN'T EAT THESE 3.

Apparently the Creeping Charlie is a great mint! =] I;m trying to drink more tea so this'll be interesting. =]


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd say go for it in growing it in your 10g... but something to consider:

Water hyacinths get VERY large. I grew them outdoors in my goldfish pond one summer and they were huge. I have read on the el natural forum that water hyacinths don't always do well indoors and in the aquarium because of their size and need for a very strong light. So be cautious about growing long term indoors. I have seen users add them to the tank for a week or two to help out with a stubborn ammonia and/or nitrate problem, as well as green water. 

You could probably get away with putting your tank right next to or in front of a window. I'm sure the hyacinths would outcompete the algae.

I'm interested in hearing how yours does! What type of lighting it receives, how large the offshoots become, etc. But I agree, they are beautiful!


----------

